# هل التعود يولد الحب ...؟؟



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2013)

*سؤال يجول بذهنى منذ فتره طويله .. *
*هل التعود يولد الحب .. *؟؟

*ان كان لى صديق يهاتفنى دائماً ونتحدث فى كل شئ ... لمجرد الصداقه .. هل هذا التعود يولد الحب .. وان كنا نرفض هذا ؟؟ *
*
كنت اعتقد هذا دائماً .. الى ان قرأت اليوم هذا الجزء من كتابات الاخ شنوده موريس :*

*




*


*"لا تجعلوا احد يخدعكم بأن الحب ياتى بالتعود ... *
* فهناك ملايين يعتادون و يتحدثون ليلا ونهار ..*
* وفى كل حديث تحدث ازمة وليس غزلا ... *

* ويحيا كل منها مع الاخر ...*
* ولكن كل واحد منهم فى اتجاه اخر ...*

*  الحب لايأتى بالتعود .. *
* فالتعود لا يصنع الحب ... *
* الحب هو من يغزل داخل ...*
* قلوبنا شوقا لنحيا سويا بفرح ...*
* ومهما اقترابنا او ابتعدنا يظل الحب الصادق فى القلوب ..."*
​
*متى يولد التعود نفوراً .. ومتى يولد حب ..؟؟ *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

*الحب أنواع ياوايت*
*" التعود " يصنع الحب ( لو ) المتعود عليه أحدث فرقاً عند أختفائه من حياتك *
*تعرفى انك بتحبيه – أو – على الأقل فيه مّعّزة*
*لو لم نعرف الفارق بين – المعزة / الحب – وأحترنا*
*ويبقى الرد على نفسك بالمقولة الشهيرة ( مش عارفة )*
*يبقى اول خطوة للحب*​

*العكس صحيح تماماً *
*– الحب لو صنع " تعود " – تعرفى انه إنهار*
*مثل كثير من المتزوجين*
*الشئ الوحيد الذى لا يصنعه " التعود " – هو العشق*
*وكفاية عليكى لحد هنا*​

*بس اية دة ؟!!*
*أمال " الكتالوج التخصثثى " راح فين يا وايت ؟*
*أخيرا هتقتنعى بكلام عمو عبود ؟!*​


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحب أنواع ياوايت*
> *" التعود " يصنع الحب ( لو ) المتعود عليه أحدث فرقاً عند أختفائه من حياتك *
> *تعرفى انك بتحبيه – أو – على الأقل فيه مّعّزة*
> *لو لم نعرف الفارق بين – المعزة / الحب – وأحترنا*
> ...


*هو  يأما ميبقاش فى حاجة .. يأما يبقى فى حب .. مش هنروح بعيد .. هتكلم عن نفسى .. انا ليا صديق ولد .. وصحاب .. مقتنعه بيه كصديق .. انما مش اكتر من كدة .. وبنتصل ببعض فى الاجازه مثلاً مرتين فى الاسبوع ... ماهى دى معزه .. انما مش حب .. انا كدة بتكلم صح ؟*​


> *العكس صحيح تماماً *
> *– الحب لو صنع " تعود " – تعرفى انه إنهار*
> *مثل كثير من المتزوجين*
> *الشئ الوحيد الذى لا يصنعه " التعود " – هو العشق*
> *وكفاية عليكى لحد هنا*​


*دى انا متفقه معاك فيها *​

>





> *بس اية دة ؟!!*
> *أمال " الكتالوج التخصثثى " راح فين يا وايت ؟*
> *أخيرا هتقتنعى بكلام عمو عبود ؟!*​


*انسى :a63:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * وبنتصل ببعض فى الاجازه مثلاً مرتين فى الاسبوع ... ماهى دى معزه .. انما مش حب .. انا كدة بتكلم صح ؟*​


*أكيد بتتكلمى صح طالما عارفة الفرق بين الأتنين*
*وقادرة تحدديه *​*


انسى :a63:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*فينك يا " باااااثم "*
*علشان تكبسها وتقولها أنى صح *
*أظهر وبان عليك الأمان *
*- ربنا يسعدك -*​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

انا اخر واحد ممكن تاخدي منه نصيحة في المواضيع دي....

بس انا اعتقد الموضوع ابسط بكتير....

اوﻻً الحب مش بييجي فجأة....انا مش مؤمن بكيوبيد 

ولكن تعرفي انه مناسب لو كل مرة تتكلموا مابتزهقيش وبتقربوا من بعض اكتر....

السؤال دلوقتي: انتو متعودين تكلموا بعض....لكن بين كل مرة والتانية....بتبقوا مستنيين تكلموا بعض؟
م الاخر بيبقى واحشك ونفسك تكلميه؟ وﻻ الموضوع بيبقى واجب وخلاص؟

طبعاً كونك سألتي هنا يبقى انتي منجذبة شوية او ع الاقل هو منجذب وقال لك....وع الاقل واحد فيكو بيوحشه التاني وعايز يكلمه اكتر...


فيه مقولة قريتها مرة عجبتني:
الجواز مش انك تدور على حد تقدر تعيش معاه...الجواز انك تدور على الشخص اللي متقدرش تعيش من غيره...


وفي الاخر: الله يرحمه الواد كان كويس ...


----------



## Vanishing_Son (12 فبراير 2013)

انا ليا صديقة وبنتكلم كل يوم انا وهى وبنتخانق وبنزعق وبنتصالح وكل شىء لكن اللى بنا صداقه مش اكتر
التعود بيولد اولفه مش اكتر.
ولاننا بطبيعة البشر الحب مشاعر مبهمه لينا لحد دلوقتى فا هاقولك زى ما اب اعترافى قالى
سيبى مساحة بينك وبينه يعنى فى الوقت واكسرى حدود التعود لو كل يوم بتتكلموا خليها كل يومين لو كل اسبوع خليها 10 ايام.
وديما خلى العلاقة مجموعة مش وحيدة يعنى تتكلمى مع كل اصحابك مش هو وبس يعنى يكون فى اطراف بينكم حتى لو كانت اختك او اخوكى او اخته بس العلاقة تكون مجموعة.
لو بتحكيله كل شىء وهو بيحكيلك كل شىء جربى تحكى لصديقة ليكى وشوفى فى فرق ولا لا بس جربى مره واثنين مش مره وتقولى لا هو بيسمع احسن.
وبعد كل دا الحب شىء عظيم جدا جدا اكتر من مجرد تعود مثال بسيط 
البطاقة او الباسور مهمين جدا طبعا وخصوصا فى الايام دا لكن لاننا كلنا متعودين البطاقة فى المحفظة او فى الشنطة ممكن فى يوم لو نسناها على المكتب هنفتكر فى الشارع ياه نسيت البطاقة
لكن لو مثلا مج بحبه وبحب اشرب فيه لو بس اختفى من المكتب او من اوضتى هاولع فى المكتب لحد لما الاقيه.
مع فارق الحب والمج لكن التعود عمره ما يجيب حب يجيب عشرة واحنا نتخدع انها حب
دا اللى اعرف يا انكلى بصراحة
(مفيش شيكولاته بقى  )


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 فبراير 2013)

*متى يولد التعود نفوراً .. ومتى يولد حب ..؟؟ *



شكرا على الموضوع
​
سؤال تطول اجابته
لكن اعتقد  وباختصار شديد
يولد نفورا عندما يزيد عن حده
يولد حب عندما يتحول الى مشاعر ... واحاسيس


​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> انا ليا صديقة وبنتكلم كل يوم انا وهى وبنتخانق وبنزعق وبنتصالح وكل شىء لكن اللى بنا صداقه مش اكتر
> التعود بيولد اولفه مش اكتر.
> ولاننا بطبيعة البشر الحب مشاعر مبهمه لينا لحد دلوقتى فا هاقولك زى ما اب اعترافى قالى
> سيبى مساحة بينك وبينه يعنى فى الوقت واكسرى حدود التعود لو كل يوم بتتكلموا خليها كل يومين لو كل اسبوع خليها 10 ايام.
> ...



على فكرة....المج او غيره يولع في ستين داهية...

انا الرخصة او الباسبور او اي ورق ده انا اعمل في نفسي حاجة لو ضاع 
صحيح مش بافكر فيهم كتير لكن اهم حاجة المحفظة (مافهاش فلوس لكن فيها الكروت وكده)


----------



## Vanishing_Son (12 فبراير 2013)

دا قصدى مهمه لكن فى جيبك ومش تحس بقيمتها غير لما تحتاجها لكن طول ما انت عارف انها فى جيبك مش بتفكر تطلعها تبص على الكروت عشان وحشتك بتطلع لما تبقى فى مشكله وبس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

*التعود و الحب و النفور ... 

بصى يا ستنا هقولك اللى انا شيفاه و عايشته مع اصدقائى و قصصهم اللى مبتخلصش ... ان التعود ممكن يجيب كل حاجة تتخيليها بس بشروط و ظروف معينة .. 

يعنى لو فيه اعجاب و انجذاب مبدئى و لو بنسبة 5 % بس .. التعود و القرب ممكن يحول العلاقة لعشق :wub: مش مجرد حب و بس .. 
لو فيه ارتياح بس لكن مفيش انجذاب ... التعود و القرب هيحولها لعلاقة صداقة قوية و تفاهم .. 
لو فيه اعجاب شكلى و سطحى ( و الشخصية نفسها سطحية ) .. التعود هينتج عنه نفور و ملل و زهد للعلاقة و الشخصية .. 

التعود و القرب بيدى مساحة اكبر للمشاعر و المعادن و الشخصيات تبان بصورة اوضح 

و زى ماعبود قالك .. اول ما متعرفيش تحكمى على علاقتك بحد ولا تعرفى تصنفيها حتى لو مقولتيش انها حب .. صدقينى هى اول خطوة فى الحب بس بيبقى انكار  و الانكار اول مراحل الحب :wub:*


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *التعود و الحب و النفور ...
> 
> بصى يا ستنا هقولك اللى انا شيفاه و عايشته مع اصدقائى و قصصهم اللى مبتخلصش ... ان التعود ممكن يجيب كل حاجة تتخيليها بس بشروط و ظروف معينة ..
> 
> ...



ايوة كده قوليلها...  هي طالما سألت من الاساس يبقى هي وقعت...وهو كمان وقع  الله يرحمه كان طيب 

انا موافق بالذات على حكاية ان التعود بيظهر المشاعر والشخصيات اكتر واوضح.....وساعتها بقى يا تنتهي بحب يا بزهق...


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2013)

شايفك فرحان ياجوني

حبيت اسالك
هل تبحث عن حب من خلال التعود ام تفضل البحث عنه بدون التعود
والسؤال ضمن الموضوع​


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> التعود و الحب و النفور ...
> بصى يا ستنا هقولك اللى انا شيفاه و عايشته مع اصدقائى و قصصهم اللى مبتخلصش ... ان التعود ممكن يجيب كل حاجة تتخيليها بس بشروط و ظروف معينة ..
> يعنى لو فيه اعجاب و انجذاب مبدئى و لو بنسبة 5 % بس .. التعود و القرب ممكن يحول العلاقة لعشق :wub: مش مجرد حب و بس ..
> ...


*تمام اهم حاجة كمان ان يبقى فى نضوج وقدره وتحكم فى العلاقات .. ونبقى عقلانين فى التعامل معاها .. ونضع الحدود المناسبه عشان نحافظ عليها .. عشان منخسرش الصداقه .. وكدة كدة الحب مرفوض :vava:*
*تسلميلى يا قلبى :08:*​ 


Libertus قال:


> ايوة كده قوليلها...  هي طالما سألت من الاساس يبقى هي وقعت...وهو كمان وقع  الله يرحمه كان طيب
> 
> انا موافق بالذات على حكاية ان التعود بيظهر المشاعر والشخصيات اكتر واوضح.....وساعتها بقى يا تنتهي بحب يا بزهق...


*مين دى اللى وقعت ..؟ *
*ومين دة اللى علمك القرايه البارده .. وحشه يابنى تييي بتلبس الناس فى الحيط ... *

*ومين قالك ان العلاقات نهايتها يأما حب يأما ملل ... هو مفيش عقل وحكمه ووزن ... الشخص الحكيم يا جونى هو اللى لما يدخل فى علاقه يقدر يديرها لصالحه دايماً وللنتائج اللى هو عايزها ... انما اللى بيدخل فى العلاقات الانسانيه وسايبها بالبركه كدة ... هو اللى بيغرق مش شرط فى حب .. انما كمان فى خساره ..*

*الحكيم والذكى .. هو اللى يقدر يلعب بالنار من غير حروق *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *تمام اهم حاجة كمان ان يبقىفى نضوج وقدره وتحكم فى العلاقات .. ونبقى عقلانين فى التعامل معاها .. ونضع الحدود المناسبه عشان نحافظ عليها .. عشان منخسرش الصداقه .. وكدة كدة الحب مرفوض :vava:*​


*خليه يمسكها يا فوززززيييييييية*
:99::99::99::99:​


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2013)

التعود مش بيخلق الحب 
الحب لو مكنش موجود من الاول منين هيجى التعود
الا اذا كان التعود ده بتفرضه الظروف زمالة جامعه او زمالة عمل وبالتالى بيبقى فيه تعود 
لكن مثلا زميل قديم اتعودنا نتكلم معاه لو الكلام معاه مش مريح ومش بيفرح قلوبنا يبقى  مش هنحب الكلام معاه  وبالتالى مش هيحصل تعود 
حتى فى الشغل او فى الجامعه فيه ناس بنحب نقربلها وفيه ناس بنحب نبعد عنها 
احنا المتحكمين فى روحنا والتعود ده بيجى من جوانا احنا 
لو الشخص اللى قدامى مش مقبول بالنسبه ليا وهو معايا فى شغلى مثلا فانا هتجنبه قدر المستطاع ومش هيبقى فيه ارتياح فى التعامل 
فمش هيبقى فيه تعود 
وبالتالى التعود ممكن يبقى نفور لو كان الشخص مفروض على انى اكون معاه فترات كتير وانا مش حابب الشئ ده ولكنى مجبر عليه بواسطة شغلى او مشروع التخرج او او او 
وبالتالى ببقى فى الشويه اللى قاعدهم معاه كل يوم مش طايق الكلام معاه او حتى بتكلم وانا مش مرتاح ومش مبسوط  وهنا بيكون التعود نفور
لكن لو شخص مفيش شئ يربطنى بيه قصرا  وانا حابب اقعد معاه واتكلم معاه ووووو 
فده يعتبر حب 
ولكن ايه هو نوع الحب ده 
حب افلاطونى ولا حب اخوى ولا حب صداقة  
دى حالات وحالات  ... مفيش حاله تنطبق على التانيه 
كل حالة مستقلة بذاتها 

بالنسبة بقى لكلام الراجل ده
فهو بيتكلم عن اللى فاتهم القطر ودى اخر عربيه فيه 
فمهما كان الكلام كتير ولكن كله مشاكل وبيفضلوا متمسكين ببعض لان هما شايفين انه دى اخر عربة فى قطار الارتباط 
هذا اعتقادى والله اعلم


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> التعود مش بيخلق الحب
> الحب لو مكنش موجود من الاول منين هيجى التعود
> الا اذا كان التعود ده بتفرضه الظروف زمالة جامعه او زمالة عمل وبالتالى بيبقى فيه تعود
> لكن مثلا زميل قديم اتعودنا نتكلم معاه لو الكلام معاه مش مريح ومش بيفرح قلوبنا يبقى  مش هنحب الكلام معاه  وبالتالى مش هيحصل تعود
> ...


*كلامك مظبوط ... 
فعلاً فى علاقات بننفر منها رغم التعود ... زى بعض زمايلنا فى الجامعه او الشغل ... او الحياه العامه ... مجرد الكلام معاهم بيبقى مُتعب لينا ...

وبخصوص الحب كدة كدة فى حب فى كل العلاقات ... ولكن مش اى حب معناه الارتباط .. دايماً الناس بتربط الحب بالارتباط ... انما لا مش شرط ... هناك الصدقات "المحدوده" فى اطار عدم الخساره ... وتعتبر حب ... او اخوه ودة زى مانت قولت نوع اخر من الحب .. والحدود بترسم كويس شكل العلاقه *

*شكراً يا اوسى *​


----------



## +sano+ (13 فبراير 2013)

مجرد رائ : لو فى مشاعر موجوده بسبب التعود هتبقى مشاعر وقتيه وليس حب حقيقى .... نسال نفسنا سؤال ماذا لو اختفى الشخص ده من حياتى وحل مكانه شخص اخر وحصل تعود برده هل هيتسمى حب .... المشاعر هتبقى مشاعر تعود وليس مشاعر حب​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*لأ آلتعود مش بيولد حب*
آلتعود بيولد مسآحة كفآية بينآ وبين آلأشخآص علشآن نقرب منهم ونفهمهم
لو كآنت شخصيته هى آلشخصية إللى رسمينهآ فى خيآلنآ للإنسآن إللى هنحبه وحصل بينآ كيميآ .. فـ هنحبه
ولو شخصية مفيش بينآ وبينهآ أى كيميآ أو تفآهم هنبعد وننفر .. 
إلآ لو مضطرين نتعآمل معآهم بحكم زمآلة أو قرآبة 
ولو شخصية تنفع صديق هتكون صديق وهكذآ
*آلشخصيآت هى إللى بتسيطر*

أمآ آلحكم على آلحب فممكن يكون آلتعود مظهر من مظآهرهـ
بس مش كفآية لوحدهـ علشآن نحكم لإن* آلحب أعمق من كدآ بكتير*



*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> شايفك فرحان ياجوني
> 
> حبيت اسالك
> هل تبحث عن حب من خلال التعود ام تفضل البحث عنه بدون التعود
> والسؤال ضمن الموضوع​



فرحان؟ ﻻ مش اوي...هابقى فرحان لما اقع انا 

التعود يا هشام هو مجرد مساحة زي ما سيكرت قالت فوق....لو التعود ده نما العﻻقة وكل مرة احبها اكتر وابقى عايز اشوفها اكتر....يبقى خﻻص ادى الجو المناسب للحب انه يكبر واقصد الحب بتاع الارتباط...ودي احسن طريقة للارتباط في رايي....واللي نفسي يكون ارتباطي كده

*اللي هو اتنين يتقابلوا ويتعاملوا الاول من غير ما يكون في بالهم انهم متقابلين عشان الارتباط...ومع التعامل يكتشفوا ان بينهم كيميا وينجذبوا لبعض...*



white.angel قال:


> *تمام اهم حاجة كمان ان يبقى فى نضوج وقدره وتحكم فى العلاقات .. ونبقى عقلانين فى التعامل معاها .. ونضع الحدود المناسبه عشان نحافظ عليها .. عشان منخسرش الصداقه .. وكدة كدة الحب مرفوض :vava:*
> *تسلميلى يا قلبى :08:*​
> *مين دى اللى وقعت ..؟ *
> *ومين دة اللى علمك القرايه البارده .. وحشه يابنى تييي بتلبس الناس فى الحيط ... *
> ...



فيه كذا كلمة انا معترض عليها او مش فاهم قصدك فيها ع الاقل:

1- الحب مرفوض؟!! ليه يعني؟
2- يعني ايه القراية الباردة؟ ماعرفش التعبير ده ...يعني ايه؟
3- الشخص الحكيم والذكي يلعب بالنار من غير حروق.......معترض ﻷن مفيش حد كبير....واي حد مش معصوم وممكن تفلت منه ف اي وقت...الحكيم هو اللي يحط في دماغه احتماﻻت الاخطاء كلها

بس السؤال بقى...هو ليه من الاول احط في نفسي اني مهما حصل مش هارتبط بفﻻن ده من قبل ما اخش في علاقة معاه؟ الموقف الوحيد اللي مفهوم فيه التصرف ده لو انا متجوز اصلاً..

لكن زي ما شرحت لهشام....دي الطريقة الامثل للارتباط....ولو عملت كده....يبقى عمري ما هاكتشف حد لاني حاطط حواجز بيني وبين الناس كلها


وأخيراً: عمرك ما كنتي هتسألي الموضوع ده إﻻ لو فيه حاجة محيراكي


----------



## girgis2 (13 فبراير 2013)

*
هابي فــالانتيـــح :99:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2013)

لا التعود مش بيولد حب 
الحب لما بيتولد بيتولد حب مش حاجة تانية 
انما فيه ناس بتفتكر انها علشان اتعودت على وجود الشخص ده فى حياتها يبقا كده ده اسمه حب 
وهنا بينخدعو فى مشاعرهم لو هما مش واخدين بالهم


----------

